# Nissan Primastar van suspension boot



## halifaxjra (Aug 24, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if you can replace ONLY the lower suspension rubber boots on my model or it needs the whole arm replacing which a garage has told me is the case? Nissan Primastar (camper conversion) 2005 reg 100cdi 1.9 diesel. Thanks, Bob


----------

